# Subwoofer Output Jack not working on C-meda AC97



## Radicalry00 (Aug 15, 2005)

Hey, I've recently been having a few problems with my sound system.
I've plugged my 5.1 Surround sound system into the correct jacks. And they all work except for my Subwoofer which is connected to the Subwoofer output jack. What can i do? Do I need to update drivers or enable it somewhere? 
Thanks in Advance, Rad


----------



## Raggedtoad (Mar 13, 2005)

You've probably already thought of this, but just to make sure, check the sounds and audio devices in the windows control panel, and after clicking the advanced button next to the speakers, make sure that 5.1 surround sound is selected.


----------



## Radicalry00 (Aug 15, 2005)

No, I've already tried audio settings and changing it to 5.1 surround sound. 
I heard on another site, that using the Subwoofer Out Jack doesn't always work:


http://forum.ecoustics.com/bbs/messages/34579/119794.html said:


> *The Case Against Subwoofer Output Jacks * In some systems the worst place to hook up your subwoofer is the subwoofer output jack. Some people get mad at us when we tell them that. "Whadda ya mean, don't use the subwoofer jack? The receiver manufacturer, the salesperson and all my friends tell me that's the right thing to do. Where do you get off tellin' me different?" First, calm down. Second, please let me explain:
> 1.Some receivers and processors do not send a signal to the sub out jack when in the stereo mode. That means when you listen to music in stereo, you lose the benefit of the subwoofer. Not good.
> 
> 2.In the vast majority of receivers and processors, the subwoofer output jack is low-pass filtered. That means that there is a filter (sometimes mistakenly referred to as a crossover) that blocks sounds above a given frequency from getting out of the sub out jack. Usually that filter is in the 100Hz-150Hz, range . Why is that so bad?
> ...


Using this information, what could I do? I might need to connect it in some other way or buy a different cable?


----------



## Radicalry00 (Aug 15, 2005)

anyone? Not many people seem to reply in this forum, or maybe it's just me.


----------



## krimezone (Jun 17, 2008)

so where do i connect my rca in to the rear or front outputs


----------



## thegypsylord (Jul 7, 2009)

I used the orange output on the rear for mine. I am using win 7 and had to play around to see which one worked. i also had to go to control panlel and enable 5.1 even though I am only using 2 front and the sub. On my last sytem, same mother board it was the top green jack that was the subwoofer output, but I was running xp 64 that time.


----------

